# Lights on or off?



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought a little 7 watt light for my fish's home today. Am I correct in turning it off in the evenings and leaving the fish in the dark all night? Or am I supposed to leave it on? It is off right now but I can turn it back on before I go to bed if it is better for Samurai


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Leave him in dark at night. I've heard leaving it on constantly will stress them out.. I just turn off my lights when I go to bed at night.


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

phew thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, turn it off at night. They need a day/night cycle just like we do.


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

They are tropical fish, so 12 hours on 12 hours off is a good schedule to have, although a few hours either way won't really hurt.


----------

